# Porsche spare dealers?



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Mid life crisis well and truly kicked in so bought myself an oldish Porsche Boxster S. It needs a little TLC such as new shiney headlights, seats and some decent wheels. I heard off the guy i bought it off that there was a place in Sharjah that did either non - OEM parts or second hand refurbed parts such as from accident damage and was a specialized ( and more importantly cheap) porches workshop.He lost the address. Anyone have any good suggestions for porsche spares. I know i could try the official porsche dealers, but 9000aed for 2 headlights? give me a break.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I know of a few places in the US that I buy OEM parts from ... you'djust have to shop and ship them though ...

For brand new stuff: Suncoast Porsche in Sarasota, Florida - New and Used Cars, Parts and Service
From totalled cars: Los Angeles Dismantler for Porsche 911, Boxster & Cayman
Second hand from other members: Porsche | 996 997 Turbo GT | Owners, Performance, Research - 6Speedonline.com

What's wrong with your boxster? 986? or 987? 6speedonline is a great help to me re: 911 turbo ... I cant really vouch for the boxsters ... but I'm sureif you post something on there ... they would be able to help you out ... It has a very active "second hand parts section".

If the headlights just need polishing ... ARM offers some sorta polishing ... of course that would depend on the extent of the damage/scratch.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Saint Ari said:


> I know of a few places in the US that I buy OEM parts from ... you'djust have to shop and ship them though ...
> 
> For brand new stuff: Suncoast Porsche in Sarasota, Florida - New and Used Cars, Parts and Service
> From totalled cars: Los Angeles Dismantler for Porsche 911, Boxster & Cayman
> ...


Thanks for the info will definately take a look. 

Its a 2003 986 model, headlights were quite yellowed, had them polished already they guy did a reasonable job but they still have a bit of discolouration. The leather seats have a fair bit of wera and tear so was thinking of replacing them from a wreck or having them recovered. i had the exterior paintwork deep polished at 3-m in Ibn Batuta mall took them 5 hours but really bought the colour back.

It needs a re-tune, the 0-100 knh time isnt what it should be in my opinion, although as this is my 1st porsche i have only just learned that to get the real power seems that you need to drive in triptonic mode over 5000rpm, then you get the oomph.

I spoke with ARM and they suggested put a new level one ECU in which would boost the power. dont really want to do that as the engine has 120k on it and dont fancy blowing the thing up. Would just getting the ECU re-programmed to factory settings help?

1 thing i learned quickly is that this has the potential to be a money pit, cost me 300aed for a new plastic chrome rear badge, and 1200 aed for the rear coolant reservoir


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I would definately take what everyone's advice here with a grain ... 

No matter what ECU flashing you do with a boxster ... its not really gonna go much considering its a non-turbo car .... so that'll be about 10 or so hp for the boxster ... I dont think you'll even feel that ... some "shop" here would seem to recommend hardware / parts since that's where most of their margin comes from.

i.e. my alternator needs replacing .. they wanted 5K dhs + installation ... I sourced the alternator from the US... it was $124 ... also, they cannot align my front to spec .. they suggested new struts ... 14K for the pair ... I took it to another shop .. was aligned perfectly ... my car alarm ddint work .. they suggested a brand new unit ... all it needed was the fuse in the alarm unit replaced .... you do the math.

Re: seats .. .I suggest having it re-done ... I'm sure they can recommend a shop that would re-do the leather inserts rather than getting new seats ...

But with the ECU ... you can have it "reset" and see where that takes you ... but as to a "flash" ... its a waste of money IMHO .... I cant really say about the tiptronic as for all the porsches that I've owned ... its all 6 speed. I think you should be around 7 sec on the 0-100 kmh. How bad is it?



Laowei said:


> Thanks for the info will definately take a look.
> 
> Its a 2003 986 model, headlights were quite yellowed, had them polished already they guy did a reasonable job but they still have a bit of discolouration. The leather seats have a fair bit of wera and tear so was thinking of replacing them from a wreck or having them recovered. i had the exterior paintwork deep polished at 3-m in Ibn Batuta mall took them 5 hours but really bought the colour back.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Saint Ari said:


> I would definately take what everyone's advice here with a grain ...
> 
> No matter what ECU flashing you do with a boxster ... its not really gonna go much considering its a non-turbo car .... so that'll be about 10 or so hp for the boxster ... I dont think you'll even feel that ... some "shop" here would seem to recommend hardware / parts since that's where most of their margin comes from.
> 
> ...


Great advise, Ari thanks!

The book tells it at 5.6 secs 0-100, i reckon its around 7.5, the problem is when you take off in 1st, it will automatically change to 2nd, just before the sweet spot hits around 5000rpm, the revs then drop to 3500rpm and there is a bit of lag before it gets to 5000k then it will go. 

wouldnt hurt to get it checked out, agree with the ECU flashing, doesnt seem worth the 4000aed for a little bit of HP, would rather get it close to standard.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Is it an S? or a non S? For some reason I thought for a 2.7L Non-S its about 7.0 sec ....

Porsche Boxster - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Cant yout put it on "M" mode so you'll have manual control as to when it shifts?

I think there's also some flash for the TCU (transmission control unit) ... but I'm not sure if there's one for the Boxster tho ... 



Laowei said:


> Great advise, Ari thanks!
> 
> The book tells it at 5.6 secs 0-100, i reckon its around 7.5, the problem is when you take off in 1st, it will automatically change to 2nd, just before the sweet spot hits around 5000rpm, the revs then drop to 3500rpm and there is a bit of lag before it gets to 5000k then it will go.
> 
> wouldnt hurt to get it checked out, agree with the ECU flashing, doesnt seem worth the 4000aed for a little bit of HP, would rather get it close to standard.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I agree with Ari, no point getting it flashed unless you are also planning to go for a bigger GT3 plenum, after market exhaust, headers and a lightened flywheel. On a older car it`s not going to be worth it and much better to get it fixed up best you can and have some cheap motoring. getting it properly serviced while not sheap may be worth doing with somewhere like ARM, although the main dealers may give you a bit of a deal if you talk to them nicely.

Another site worth checking out is planet-9.com.


----------



## PVD04 (Feb 17, 2010)

Car ECUs don't ever forget the tune, so don't ever pay someone to retune to stock. Modern ECUs will do a bit of adjusting based on fuel quality, so that's the only change you could have from the original tune. I'm not sure if this holds for the Boxster, but nearly all ECUs reset their trims if the ECU loses power. To reset yours, you can pull the negative cable off the battery and hit the brake a few times to pull the residual energy from the capacitors and the ECU should reset.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I dont' think a LWFW would work with this boxster .. considering its a tip  ... nor would headers considering there's not that much EG coming out of the 986's 2.7L engine ....

I'm at 640hp and I'm still running the OEM headers .. I do have an exhaust that sounds like a tractor, pair of bigger snails and a flash though 

I do agree with you on getting it serviced well ... although I would think twice (even thrice) when they go into sales mode of parts ... its often unncessary ... ask me how I know ... and no, I'm not referring to the dealership either 



Felixtoo2 said:


> I agree with Ari, no point getting it flashed unless you are also planning to go for a bigger GT3 plenum, after market exhaust, headers and a lightened flywheel. On a older car it`s not going to be worth it and much better to get it fixed up best you can and have some cheap motoring. getting it properly serviced while not sheap may be worth doing with somewhere like ARM, although the main dealers may give you a bit of a deal if you talk to them nicely.
> 
> Another site worth checking out is planet-9.com.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Guys some great advise for a porsche newbie!

The car is a 3.2 S model, it has the complete history with it and interestingley had an engine rebuild at 60K, no idea why. Im not looking to turn it into something its not just make it look good and enjoy the fun as felix quiet rightly points out.

Had a service at the local Epco station recently, but will definately take it to ARM for them to give it a look over, only thing they picked up on the service was a slight wear on the rear cv boot. I spent 20 years working in procurement for the comapny that makes the half shafts for most OEM including porsche so may have to pull in a few favours for a boot kit.

Like the idea of removing the battery terminal to reset the ecu thats a real good tip.

Thanks again to all your petrol heads!


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Did a bit of digging (google is our friend) and found the Porsche place in Sharjah link is 

  A L   J A B I R I   C A R   S E R V I C E S   C E N T R E 

spoke to the owner Ahmed today, he has used good condition spares for all Porsche models and does work on mostly porsche. The guy i bought my car off told me he used him a few times for work and quality was good and cost was way lower than ARM or delaers here. 

He has some as new seats so going to try and get over this weekend for a look.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks! Might just check them out as well ...


----------

